# Will boots that are a half size too small effect riding?



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

You should look for new boots.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

get new boots for sure. They don't hurt now, but they will.


----------



## unsunken (Dec 15, 2009)

If they're new, they'll probably pack out a bit and actually end up being a good size for you. I'd give 'em a shot if your feet don't actually hurt.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Get new boots. Your toes should not be curled at all, just touching the ends.


----------



## xxfinnellxx (Aug 30, 2009)

DC5R said:


> Get new boots. Your toes should not be curled at all, just touching the ends.


This

/thread


----------



## ukaszeklp (Jun 10, 2009)

Two years ago I bought driver x's which fited perfect in store, just ideal. After few runs and hikes boots packed out and I ended with boots two big for me. This year I bought new Driver x's of course smaller.

I would give them a try.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

if your toes are almost curling, you'll be in trouble eventually. They might pack out a little bit, or you could try having them molded, but they sound awfully small. IMO boots are the most important thing, because if your feet hurt, you can't ride well andyou won't have fun. Get rid of these ASAP (eBay or craigslist) and grab a newpair that fits you better.


----------

